# [SOLVED] ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)



## phrosyn

After seeing some excellent informed responses to a similar issue I have decided to post mine. I would really appreciate any advice.

Getting the bsod saying because of ntfs.sys

memtest86+ for 9 hours showed no errors
seatools showed no errors on hdd (done low level format anyway, chkdsk /f comes up with nothing)

I have attatched my dump file and specs below

All new setup includes;
Hdd is Seagate 500GB ST3500418AS
AMD Phenom II x4 810
GB ATI 5770
GB MA770T-UD3P
4GB G.Skill NQ 1600 DDR3 RAM
Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Please any ideas?


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Sorry guys didnt read the bsod intructions before I posted. Here is all the information the instructions ask for in one rar


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Sorry to keep responding to my own thread but my comp is getting sicker by the second! I have had 3 more bsod since my first post..

CACHE_MANAGEMENT
A thread tried to release a resource it did not own
and a win32k.sys


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Hey.

You are getting a 0x3b error. To troubleshoot and possibly fix the issue, completely uninstall your antivirus.

Update to the latest video driver for your card from game.amd.com.



Code:


Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009

Install the latest network driver, because your current is from Feb 2009, as you can see above. Here's a link for that. Install the Windows 7 64 bit:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...L)<br>RTL8168C/RTL8111DP/RTL8111E<br>RTL8105E

If bsod persist, then:

In an elevated command prompt, copy and paste the following then hit enter:


Code:


chkdsk /r


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Outstanding! Thanks for the links to. Graphics drivers are the latest, antivirus is already gone, and chkdsk comes up with nothing. Hopefuly it will just be the network driver. I should be able to let you know in the next few days


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Nope not fixed yet. Had another win32k.sys bsod today. This is very frustrating


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

You'll want to update this driver:


Code:


amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009

and also run from an elevated command prompt after:



Code:


sfc /scannow

Actually, just run the command. It _should_ update the driver by itself. You can check in C:\Windows\System32\drivers

for the specific file and it's date after to see if it has been changed.


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Thanks for that, I really apreciate you taking the time to help me out. sfc said that it did replace some files but not the one you mentioned. I checked all of the dates of the drivers in that folder and none had todays date on it. Not sure if you need it but I posted the log


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Cool. Install the chipset/sata driver package from the following link. If a new bsod happens after, post a new crash dump. If none happen, come back after a little and let us know. 

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/...?ProductID=3096&ost=windows+7+64bit#anchor_os


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Wow, even got the right revision of mb. The files I uploaded must be more detailed than I realise. Ive installed the drivers and Ill let you know in a week or two how it goes


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Please provide full system files --> BSOD Posting Instructions

Attach resulting zip(s) to next post. Then...

Run --> DRIVER VERIFIER - Windows 7 & Vista 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Everything seems pretty good so far. But it's tricked me before so I think i'll just do what you suggested. The driver verifier didn't give me a bluescreen and the rar is below


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Hi - 

ntfs.sys (HDD), ATI and DirectX kernel components showing up as probable causes along with 0xc0000005 exception codes = memory access violation

I noticed in the dump file loaded driver listings that the timestamps for several of your Windows 7 OS drivers are wrong, i.e., you are missing Windows Updates. Ironically, the DirectX Graphics Kernel is one; another is the NT Kernel & Executive itself.

Install Windows Updates. Validate your Windows 7 OS at Microsoft WGA site.

www.microsoft.com/genuine

www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat May  1 08:49:31.612 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:12:44.376
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff96000139f72, fffff88009d45e20, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!ThreadUnlock1+12 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  dllhost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat May  1 04:47:19.739 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:08:49.112
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff88003193728, fffff88003192f80, fffff80002ab506a}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsDeleteScb+ad )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Apr 25 10:43:23.838 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:34.601
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff96000159f72, fffff88008eb1f80, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!ThreadUnlock1+12 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Apr 25 10:27:22.178 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:17.551
BugCheck E3, {fffffa8005a05798, fffffa8004f6cb60, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atipmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atipmdag.sys
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGK_MONITORDESCRIPTORSET_INTERFACE_V1_IMPL::GetNumDescriptors+11e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xE3
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Apr 25 09:58:32.242 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:36:49.006
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff8800286b358, fffff8800286abb0, fffff880012be17d}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsDeleteReservedBitmap+31 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Thanks for that. I'll give it a try a post back in a week or two


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Crafty computer waited until I least expected then bam! Another bsod... The latest dump is below


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Hello...

Between the 0x24's you're getting and these in the event log:


Code:


Event[5205]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2010-04-25T15:01:40.168
  Event ID: 11
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Ryan-PC
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

We should definitely check that hard drive to be sure that's not the problem. Open an elevated command prompt (*Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator* and enter the command *chkdsk /r /f*. It may require a reboot, if so then do so. It can take 2-3 hours to complete, so feel free to let it run unattended. Once it completes, open *Event Viewer* (*Start*>type *Event Viewer* and press Enter), then navigate through the left pane to *Windows Logs* followed by *Application* in the right pane. Sort the items by *Source* and look for one by *Wininit*. Copy/paste the contents in a text file and attach it to your next post.


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Ok, there were a few in there but I assume you are looking for the check that was just done so here is the latest one...


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Are ALL Windows Updates now installed?

www.update.microsoft.com

Validation done..?

www.microsoft.com/genuine

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

All except language updates


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

I don't install them myself - I hide them! 

Run --> DRIVER VERIFIER - Windows 7 & Vista 

If 3rd party driver causing BSODs, Druver Verifier should flag it.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Isn't that what I tried earlier? I tried again and it just said 'No changes were made'. Is there anything else I could try? Would a technician be more helpful in person? Should I just give my computer a bath and start over?


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Driver Verifier does not give a reply "no changes were made"; it verifies your 3rd party drivers and forces a BSOD if it flags a driver. 

I did ask that the D/V be run before, but the dump that followed was not VERIFIER_ENABLED.

If you are in a postition to reinstall Windows 7, I would advise doing so.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Apologies, wrong message written by me.. The correct message is 'No settings were changed' Also I have tried reinstalling windows more than once and still no luck


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

The *CHKDSK* came back clean, so there are no integrity violations with your hard drive's file system. Because it's happening through multiple installations, it must be either a hardware issue or a driver that *Windows Update* is bringing in. When you reinstalled Windows, did you format the hard drive again? Follow these instructions to test the hard drive's hardware: http://carrona.org/hddiag.html

It could also be a BIOS setting or faulty SATA cable, now that I think about it.


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

I did format after each install, both the quick one that it offers you in the install and a much longer one that I did using seatools. I'm getting bluescreens with no updates and with all updates. I've also done all tests with seatools and my hdd passed them all. I can try a different SATA cable, but should it be faulty if it's brand new? Could you tell me more about the settings that could be wrong in bios?


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Wow, tried a new sata cable and it bluescreened me faster than ive ever seen it do it


----------



## joeten

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Hi here is the dump it mention memory corruption


Code:


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\joe\Desktop\050610-14773-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a68000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02ca5e50
Debug session time: Thu May  6 01:19:20.572 2010 (GMT+1)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:20.366
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002dc10cc, 0, ffffffffffffffff}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+40 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff80002dc10cc, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: ffffffffffffffff, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+40
fffff800`02dc10cc 0fb603          movzx   eax,byte ptr [rbx]

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002d100e0
 ffffffffffffffff 

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff880027615d8 -- (.exr 0xfffff880027615d8)
ExceptionAddress: fffff80002dc10cc (nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+0x0000000000000040)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88002761680 -- (.trap 0xfffff88002761680)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff8a002a62000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8004376aa0
rdx=fffff88006199000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002dc10cc rsp=fffff88002761810 rbp=000000000000000a
 r8=0010000000000000  r9=000001feef1d0000 r10=0000000000000fff
r11=fffff88006199000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+0x40:
fffff800`02dc10cc 0fb603          movzx   eax,byte ptr [rbx] ds:9010:00000000`00000000=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002b12929 to fffff80002ad8600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02760e08 fffff800`02b12929 : 00000000`0000001e ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`02dc10cc 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02760e10 fffff800`02ad7c42 : fffff880`027615d8 00100000`00000000 fffff880`02761680 000001fe`ef1d0000 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x1b9
fffff880`027614a0 fffff800`02ad654a : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02761688 fffff880`02761688 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`02761680 fffff800`02dc10cc : fffffa80`046893b0 fffff880`02761860 fffffa80`05a9d7c0 fffffa80`06a51af0 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a
fffff880`02761810 fffff800`02dc0f45 : fffff880`06199000 000001fe`ef1d0000 00000000`00198000 fffffa80`0062b680 : nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+0x40
fffff880`02761860 fffff800`02dae17c : fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`06674060 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!MiPerformFixups+0x65
fffff880`027618b0 fffff800`02ac9b4c : fffffa80`0062b680 fffffa80`0685bd60 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiRelocateImagePfn+0x114
fffff880`02761910 fffff800`02aca42b : fffffa80`0685bca0 fffff880`02761a80 fffffa80`0661dec8 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiWaitForInPageComplete+0x89c
fffff880`027619f0 fffff800`02af379b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiIssueHardFault+0x28b
fffff880`02761ac0 fffff800`02ad66ee : 00000000`00000000 000007fe`ef3e56a0 fffff880`00000001 fffffa80`043ad1e0 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x14bb
fffff880`02761c20 000007fe`ff1d3821 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`0310ebd0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7fe`ff1d3821


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+40
fffff800`02dc10cc 0fb603          movzx   eax,byte ptr [rbx]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+40

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4b88cfeb

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_VRF_nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+40

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_VRF_nt!MiApplyCompressedFixups+40

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

What are you using for antivirus software? Has it always been installed when you bluescreened, even when you reinstalled? BIOS settings can be tricky; I'll have to look your motherboard up.


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Hey. This is what I would do if it were my machine:

1) Install the latest bios. http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=3096&ver=#anchor_os

2) Visit GSkill's website for the precise information on your memory modules. You want the vdimm (voltage), timings and frequency. Then, adjust your bios manually using this information.

3) Completely uninstall any antivirus for the moment and see how it goes.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

First enter the BIOS and go to *Advanced BIOS Features* and make sure *HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability *is disabled.


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Would memory corruption be unlikely since memtest86+ didnt find any problems when ran for 9 hours?

Antivirus software hasn't been anywhere near these intallations on this machine.

Latest bios is now installed.

RAM timings are set perfectly. Gskill say the voltage should be 1.5v but my bios settings only go as low a 1.6v in manual mode.

I have now disabled HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability.

Wish me luck. Or tell me why I am only seeing voltages as low as 1.6v in DRAM???


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

So *S.M.A.R.T.* was enabled? This option gives permission to the operating system to throw an error (i.e. BSOD) if the hard drive is found to be erroneous. The weird thing is that all of the tests came back clean. Let us know how it goes from there.

I don't know much about voltages, but 1.5V for memory is low. 1.6V should be fine.


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Well it didn't last long this time. Just trying shut down and I got another...


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Alright. Now you're getting a 0x3b error.

This is how I would proceed exactly if your machine was mine. Proceed accordingly is my recommendation.

1) Unsure if you have any antivirus on the machine currently. If so, completely uninstall it and be very safe what you download and where you browse, for now. This is only temporary.

2) Completely uninstall your video driver the normal method. Then, visit Guru3d.com for Driver Sweeper. Let it rid your system of every ATI file and/or setting it possibly can.

3) Reboot to bios and set the memory voltage (vdimm) to 1.6 which fixes issues many times. Here's a recent possible example if interested to see:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/bsod-new-build-completely-baffled-476799.html#post2715326

4) Reboot to Windows. Visit http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx to download a fresh copy of the latest video driver and install.

5) Run the machine with no antivirus for now and hope for the best. Post a new crash dump if one should unfortunately happen again.

Good luck! :grin:



Code:


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [E:\Temp\Rar$DI00.929\050710-15256-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\SymCache*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a0e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c4be50
Debug session time: Thu May  6 21:01:11.936 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:59.715
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002afd155, fffff8800995e0a0, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+40789 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

You might also try to type services.msc in the start menu. Hit enter. Then disable the Windows Search service. Almost any tech instantly does this to their machine(s) anyhow.



Code:


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002a837b4 to fffff80002afd155


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Deactivated Windows search service. Side note; Would that be the same if I just used the tickbox?

I have no antivirus

Removed and installed ati drivers as per instructions

Just not sure about memory voltage. Is this the same as dram? If so, my bios only lets me go down to 1.6 so that's where its always been set.


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Boys! (maybe girls but thats probably unlikely). This is great not having to worry about a bsod waiting for me around every corner. I don't really understand why but it seems this pc has been unbsod'd for now. I should be able to confirm in a week or so...


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

That's cool. Glad to hear things seem to be going alright now. Yes, please keep us updated about it in any case. Much continued success! :grin:


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

It felt very close that time but not yet. Atleast this is a screen that I don't think ive seen before


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Now you've got an error with your Huawei USB Modem/Serial Device driver. Perhaps to a mobile phone? You'll have to locate an updated driver and install for it.



Code:


ewusbmdm ewusbmdm.sys Fri Dec 12 22:28:19 2008




Code:


Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffffa8006fb91f1, 1, fffff88007ac5dab, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ewusbmdm.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ewusbmdm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ewusbmdm.sys

Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : ewusbmdm.sys ( ewusbmdm+3dab )

Followup: MachineOwner


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

That was easy fixed with just a reinstall. What ever happened to a simple error message with an ok button?


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Yet again.


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Going over your drivers another time, I noticed your Logitech mouse driver could use an update, although I don't believe it to be the cause:



Code:


LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support_downloads/

Since you say you don't have any antivirus, it would probably be worth downloading Malwarebytes, installing, running and then updating to latest definitions. Finally, scan the machine to see if it picks up on anything.


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

New drivers are in and the malwarebytes scan came back clean as a whistle that had just been put through some sort of highly effective whistle cleaning process. Although I did get another blue during the scan


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Could this have anything to do with a faulty usb? I got this one just after pluggin in a flash drive


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Id really love to use my machine for more than 30min at a time without a bsod in my face


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Hi - 

The bugcheck changed from *0xa* = invalid memory referenced to *0x24* after the driver updates.

*0x24 * = NTFS file system - Hard Drive. Interestingly, there is an exception error showing up - *0xc0000005* = memory access violation. Any HDD encryption of any kind?

Run *chkdsk /r*

Run HDD manufacturer's diagnostics.

I see no software related issue in the loaded driver listings at this time to be the cause of the BSODs. All 3 dumps were VERIFIER_ENABLED, yet no 3rd party drivers flagged.

I believe the BSODs to be caused by unknown hardware failure.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue May 11 05:48:09.857 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:33.620
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff8800a1f6248, fffff8800a1f5ab0, fffff8800121a8a0}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsCleanupIrpContext+2db )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  Nero.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue May 11 05:38:18.613 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:37.002
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff88007dda848, fffff88007dda0b0, fffff880012618a0}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsCleanupIrpContext+2db )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue May 11 04:52:57.832 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:01:36.611
BugCheck A, {fffff80002d68a86, 0, 0, fffff80002af0662}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlDispatchException+122 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
 
[/font]


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Nope no hdd encryption. Unknown hardware fault is frustrating. Spoke to the place where I got my components and they said they could have a look at the mobo for me. I'll let you know what they say after I bring it in


----------



## Blade_Jones

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*



> I believe the BSODs to be caused by unknown hardware failure.


Try testing your hardware using PC Check 6.5 off Hiren's Boot CD. Try running a drive fitness test too.


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Thanks for the suggestion Blade. I'm not really familiar with PC Check, could you give me some advice about which tests and how long to run them?


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Thats alright blade, i'll figure it out. Took it to the guy I got the MB from who said because it was saying 'Begining dump of physical memory' that it was gauranteed to be a ram issue. But he was stank of alcohol and it was only 11am. Could this information still be accurate even though I had my ram pass a 9 hour memtest?


----------



## joeten

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Hi when you ran the test did you test each stick one at a time then swap them to the other slot and retest


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

I tested both at the same time in one set of slots. But now im using different slots and getting the same problems. Should I be testing one stick at a time?


----------



## phrosyn

*Re: ntfs.sys related bsod (already searched)*

Nevermind. Tested one stick at a time and confirmed bad ram. I was led to beleive that the latest version of memtest could deal with 4gb per test. Seems I was wrong. 
Thank you to everyone who put in their time to help me out. Can't beleive in the end it was only a single persons first reply and in a single line answer that solved it.


----------

